# New Hampshire Society Show - PHOTOS (finally!)



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, my photos aren't fabulous. Let's start with some of the good ones: 

please be patient, I'm dealing with learning new photo software at the moment....

First, let's look at our show display idea, and the final result

Before:






After:





George's plant front and center - poor dear had a bit of a fall during judging but looks great and was the plant we needed for our "conductor" - thanks G!

The Phrag. up above, Eric Young, won a CCM/AOS of 89 points. 
More in a sec....


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW! Speechless... :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, clearly I have sizing issues. I'm not sure if this is an imageshack issue or whether it is a Graphic Converter issue.

Will work on it. Hang tight....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 12, 2008)

Its Imageshack.....................Eric


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

The Dend. Red Emperor in the second photo was grown by the same person as the Eric Young, Jack Mulder, and also received an AM/AOS. 

We sold quite a few of those at Piping Rock this weekend. 

Okay, I'll work on photo size. 

If people don't care, I can post some more but I'm concerned about the size. Let me see what I can do quick and dirty...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't care about the size....I can handle it! Eric


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

In the meantime, scroll over. Some of these were taken before we had lights up - but that one w/ the Catt. trianaei (did I get that right?) will give you an idea of what we were going for with this display - we just lucked out getting those plants in!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent picture and display!!

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

Ramon! You lie! I've seen your photos! oke: 

Anyone use Graphic Converter that might be able to give me a scale ratio?


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

*Let's try again....*

*Edit - that was terrible - Let me just get the photos up and you people will just have to deal with the size this time. SORRY!
I'll figure it out...


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

*Piping Rock's Display:*






(ah, that's better. Not perfect but something...)


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

*This one is full size - image heavy - but worth it!*


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 12, 2008)

It is worth it! Eric


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

I should have said "Dend. speciosum" I believe. I was on that clerking team - still learning, learning, learning! GREAT plant.

(Hope I got that right - correct me please if I am drastically incorrect!)


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2008)

Great display on that first pict. with C. trianaei in the center!, and very, very nice Dendrobium speciosum. Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 13, 2008)

:drool: AWESOME!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish I had size issues :evil:

Which editing program are you using? I edit my photos before uploading them to the web storage program.


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL!! Ron!!!

Graphic Converter (which I clearly don't know how to use!) 

I used to use iPhoto but something got corrupted when I installed Leopard and the tech guru in my life has checked out. 
I need to take the computer in to apple and have it all re-installed, but not today. 

I'll pm you later re: the show, we've got weather issues here but I need to get on the road....(Working with Glen is GREAT! If I could resign today and do it full time I would!)


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 13, 2008)

Glen's plants came back from the show and I found a garbage can filled with the cut blooms when I arrived at the greenhouse today. I decided to bring a few home. This is a speciosum hybrid. I knew it was well bloomed but never counted the spikes before it left for the show. 






This is Dendrochilum glumaceum.It smells like gingerbread cookies.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2008)

My Eyes!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice display. Cute idea. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanx for posting Muffy. Was the artistic concept, the orchestra, your idea. Congrats on your award. Ron you are so lucky.


----------



## Candace (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder what's up with Imageshack that's causing this? I use Photoshop to resize and crop and I'd do it for you, Heather but since this thread is already on page 3 I figure most folks have scrolled already.


----------



## swamprad (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally, I like the large size photos, lots of great detail! And the orchestra idea was very, very clever, great job!


----------



## swamprad (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone always seems to be having issues with Imageshack. Why not try flickr, I've never had a moment's problem with those guys...

http://www.flickr.com


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all! 

Ron, that's so funny...Glen is likely tired of lugging them all over the place! 

Mark - I just like being able to use something local. Used to use photoshop, suppose I could go back to that. Imageshack just used to be so easy! 

Eric (ENOUGH!! w/ the nickname please. Seriously.)


----------



## Phal pal (Feb 15, 2008)

With a great display like that Heather, it was a pleasure to scroll from side to side just to get the detail!
Great display and congratulations on the award.


----------

